# AV output bei Nvidia Geforce 4 ti 4200



## deadline (16. April 2005)

Hi,
ich bin stolzer besitzer einer Nvidia Geforce 4 ti 4200. Ich hab mir heut auch nen neuen treiber runtergeladen (der aktuellste). 
Nun zu meinem Problem:
Ích möchte mein Desktop bild auf meinen Fernseher bringen. (sharp, ntsc fähig). Das soll über den AV ausgang der Grafikkarte geschehen. 
Ich hab von meinem sNES das AV-Antenne kabel genommen, es an den AV ausgang eingesteckt und in das Antenne Kabel "eingeschläust"
nun kommt aber kein bild, obwohl ich den kanal 36 eingestellt hab (wie es üblich ist)
In den Nview settings hab ich auch schon den TV NTSC-B eingestellt.
Vielleicht muss ich den AV Ausgang noch Aktivieren.
mfg
chris


----------



## chmee (17. April 2005)

Deine S-NES hat einen eingebauten Tuner, der das Videobild auf UHF-Kanal36 moduliert.
Aus Deinem Rechner kommt kein Antennensignal raus, sondern nur ein Videosignal, das auf
den AV-Eingang des Fernseher aufgeschaltet wird. Sowas wie Video-In oder Scart..
Du nimmst Dir also ein Cinch-Kabel und steckst das in PC & Fernseher, vielleicht brauchst
Du noch ein Scart-Adapter..

mfg chmee


----------

